# I need advicee! Co-Op barn



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I know what you mean with the money thing....I had a hard time accepting that I was going to have to pay a pretty penny to keep him somewhere, but it's worth it. 

The place you are talking about sounds really nice! So are there no stalls at all? Or you choose not to use them (price reasons?). That might also be something to factor in is the condition/size, ect of the stalls. Will price go up once the arenas are built? but since they are friends and stuff, It might be more of a comfortable situation. Me personally, It was really hard to realize someone else will be taking care of my horse. Now that I think about it, there are 3 different ppl at my barn that take turns cleaning/feeding. I seem to be ok with it now. If it meets your standards than I would say go for it!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

They currently have 8 stalls. But they put a bid on an 80 stall barn and arena that they are going to tear down, transfer and rebuild. Obviously, they won't use ALL 80 but I guess it was cheap? The barn they have right now is _okay_.

I used to ONLY do indoor board, but when I had to move..the barn I chose was REALLY nice, and I could only afford outdoor board which was $250. Now I don't mind it as long as they have a shelter...and mercedes doesn't like being in a stall anymore, lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya well then it sounds like a great situation!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

is that $100 a month? sounds pretty good for what you have  id love to have a place with a pond and waterfall...how storybook like


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, $100 dollars for outdoor board. $150 for stall board.

Yeah! It is pretty...even in the winter when everything looks gross! lol The owner's husband is a landscape artist so you can only imagine what it looks like


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Communist! :evil: 

Just kidding. But if you want to understand communism better, go to a co-op barn. The thing is, it's really not a bad system. The problems only arise when management becomes lazy and the boarders start to lose their interest in their own horses. I've seen it happen before but the only co-op barns I know of were doomed for failure anyways. They had been converted from traditional boarding stables into co-ops in an attempt to save them. Not the best premis. Thats why I generally avoid them.

This one sounds very nice though.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it sounds like a great situation and good for the price. you'll have to post pics if you end up moving!

a few months ago when I was first looking to move Thunder, I found a co-op barn. He said that if someone couldnt make it out that day to do their part or had work schedule change, ect. then he picked up the slack. You should also find out what happens if you or someone else can't make it out.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

tim said:


> Communist! :evil:
> 
> Just kidding. But if you want to understand communism better, go to a co-op barn. The thing is, it's really not a bad system. The problems only arise when management becomes lazy and the boarders start to lose their interest in their own horses. I've seen it happen before but the only co-op barns I know of were doomed for failure anyways. They had been converted from traditional boarding stables into co-ops in an attempt to save them. Not the best premis. Thats why I generally avoid them.
> 
> This one sounds very nice though.


LOL, thanks for the vote of confidence!  Just kidding, but yeah, I understand what you mean. It's going to stay small though, she is not advertising at all. It's basically going to be a barn with just a bunch of friends. I won't have to worry too much though, I go out every stinking day lol and my horse will be outdoor board. We will see! 



free_sprtd said:


> I think it sounds like a great situation and good for the price. you'll have to post pics if you end up moving!
> 
> a few months ago when I was first looking to move Thunder, I found a co-op barn. He said that if someone couldnt make it out that day to do their part or had work schedule change, ect. then he picked up the slack. You should also find out what happens if you or someone else can't make it out.


Yeah, I will for sure ask about that. When it comes to the care of my horse I have confidence where I usually don't! lol I already MADE SURE that when everything is all ready for us to move, that we have a meeting to set up days and go through the motions of things so everyone who will be doing chores know's exactly what to do, what feed goes with who, hay, etc. I'm a slave driver, hahaha. JK


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

nah that's a great idea! it would be harder to put that kind of thing together and talk to everyone if they weren't friends! Nice set up


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, it really sounds like the ideal scenario for a co-op. Good luck! I'm sure things will work out.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is an update with picturess!! I am really starting to get excited...  









Trees lining the entrance









Entrance and the front pasture









Entrance









Front pasture









Middle pasture









Back pasture









And the awesome lake we get to swim in with our horses and the stinking high tower we can jump off


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Wanna invite me?


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

lol of course. if you don't mind being over run by a barn full of girls! i can't wait for spring to come and we can work on fixing up all the trails. i'm really excited to get to work again! that is one thing i missed the most, because at my old barn i worked off my board and it's such a rewarding experience. definitely teaches commitment and discipline, that's for sure.


----------



## Jojo (Oct 26, 2007)

That looks lovely. 

I "boarded" at what could be called a co-op barn for a long time. It was with friends but they weren't great at managing anything really. I ended up picking up most of the slack and the place still was a dump. Since I've moved, it's pretty much become a poultry farm...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

AHHHHH!!! I LOOOOOVE IT! SO JEALOUS HEHE

CONGRATS!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

looks really nice  you will have to show us some pics when the lake has thawed and everything is green


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, thank you free.

jazzy - of course! i am crazy when it comes to taking pictures...if you could see my myspace account you would know for sure! i have 96 photos in *one* album...and i have like 10 different albums, lol. and that's not even all the ones i have on my computer! and they are all horse related, haha. i can't wait to see what the property looks like come spring...yesss


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

When we first purchased our farm my kids were much younger and I did not have the time to run a full service boarding operation. I had several people wanting to keep their horses here and so I decided I would try a "co-op". I ended it after 8 months. The main problems that kept arising were: 1. Despite detailed check lists, people did not complete all the required daily chores nor did they do the work in the manner in which it was agreed upon. ie - quality of box cleaning, forgetting to clean waterers, etc. etc. They wanted to do it as quickly as possible and get "their turn" over with 2. There were inconsistencies in the people doing the work. In one situation the boarder would send her adolescent children to do her work when she did not want to. 3. There were inconsistencies in the methods by which the horses were handled. ie - an orderly versus disasterous brinigng in of the horse group, improper amounts of food being fed, halters left on...the list goes on.
I would also find open gates, fencing electricity off, lights left on, tack room unlocked. I was really disapppointed as I felt it would be a great way to save money and time for the parties involved. However, it just was just too much and the meager amount I received for the base rent was not enough to cover my worries and what I felt was not the ideal care situation that I wanted for the horses. So, I quit having horses, except ours and one other person for a four year period until I was able to do it my way. 
I did talk with another horse owner who was in a co-op with three others and she relayed some of the same on-going problems but felt the savings for her was worth it.


----------

